# Challenge4MTB 2012 - Rennserie Ostwestfalen, Südniedersachsen



## uwero (7. Februar 2012)

Liebe Biker(innen),

auch in diesem Jahr findet die beliebte Rennserie Challenge4MTB in Ostwestfalen und Südniedersachsen statt.

Die Vielseitigkeits-Rennserie hat in diesem Jahr einen Marathon-Schwerpunkt und wird voraussichtlich 6 Rennen beinhalten. Von den 6 Rennen werden die 4 besten Ergebnisse in die Gesamtwertung genommen.

Die bisher bestätigten Renntermine für 2012:

12.05.2012 Race to Sky Marathon, Boffzen, Strecken 21,1 u. 42,2km (*)
20.05.2012 Schäferwerk Marathon, Dassel, Strecken 28 u. 56km (*)
26.05.2012 Cross-Country Rennen, Kollerbeck, Strecke ca. 25km
19.08.2012 3 Stunden von Detmold, Strecke soviel wie in 3h geht

(*) C4MTB-Wertung auf der längeren Strecke

Die noch offenen, aber voraussichtlich in der Serie gewerteten Rennen:

01.07.2012 Neuhaus Marathon, Challenge4MTB-Wertung 53km-Strecke
03.10.2012 (Termin noch offen), Höxter, Sprint und Gesamtsiegerehrung

Also, fahrt Euch schon mal warm, trainiert eifrig, wir sehen uns im Mai.

Startberechtigt sind Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. Die Hobbyfahrer werden in den einzelnen, üblichen Klassen gewertet. Die Lizenzfahrer werden in einer Klasse (m/w) gewertet.

Die Informationen zu den einzelnen Rennen werden in diesem Jahr einheitlich in diesem Thread gepostet.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Vokkar (8. Februar 2012)

Hi Uwe,
ich sehe kein Hellental und kein Barntrup, schade.
Dennoch vielen Dank dafür dasses wenigstens stattfindet.
Grüße
V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (8. Februar 2012)

Hi Volker,
richtig erkannt, in diesem Jahr haben wir zwar weniger Rennen, ich glaube aber das die gemeinsamen Aktivitäten der C4MTB-Fahrer nicht darunter leiden.

Im nächsten Jahr sind sicher wieder mehr Rennen dabei!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Gibt es also das 8 Std. Rennen nicht?

Robert


----------



## uwero (8. Februar 2012)

Moin, nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird das 8h-Rennen zu 99% nicht stattfinden, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2012)

das warmfahren findet dann dieses jahr beim kellerwald-marathon statt.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (8. Februar 2012)

_Leider wirds das 8 std. Rennen wohl nicht geben, hat ja der andere Uwe schon geschrieben. Aber dann fahrt ihr halt ein bischen schneller und könnt dann genauso viele Runden beim 3 Std. von Detmold machen wie beim 8 Std. Rennen von Barntrup!!_
Gruß Uwe (der andere)


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2012)

wie soll ich das denn machen?
28 runden in 3 stunden. das geht doch gar nicht.

aber die hälfte könnte klappen.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (8. Februar 2012)

Da musst du richtig Gummi geben!
Oder du trinkst Red Bull!!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (8. Februar 2012)

Fein. Gleich mal die Termine aufgenommen. Schade das Detmold mit Zierenberg zusammenfällt.


----------



## exto (10. Februar 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> (...)Die Vielseitigkeits-Rennserie hat in diesem Jahr einen Marathon-Schwerpunkt ...



Falls der Job von Regierungssprecher Steffen Seiffert mal frei wird, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle bewerben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (29. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Falls der Job von Regierungssprecher Steffen Seiffert mal frei wird, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle bewerben.




Sorry, aber von Vielseitigkeit ist doch nichts mehr da..... Schade

Aber es war ja leider zu befürchten


----------



## manuel e. (7. März 2012)

moin!!
findet denn barntrup gar nicht statt oder ist es nur nicht in der challenge vertreten??? wäre schade drum.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Moin, nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird das 8h-Rennen zu 99% nicht stattfinden, Gruß Uwe



nein, dieses jahr nicht.


----------



## uwero (11. März 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber von Vielseitigkeit ist doch nichts mehr da..... Schade
> 
> Aber es war ja leider zu befürchten




Ja leider, aber das ist auch sicher die Reaktion auf die vielen Besserwisser, Rennverhinderer, unflexiblen Genehmigungsbehörden, usw..

Wer schon einmal ein Rennen organisiert hat, der weiß sicher worüber ich spreche.

Wer noch kein MTB-Rennen organisiert hat: tut Euch das mal an und dann sprechen wir uns in 2-3 Jahren wieder 

Also sind wir froh, dass noch 5 Rennen stattfinden!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (11. März 2012)

manuel e. schrieb:


> moin!!
> findet denn barntrup gar nicht statt oder ist es nur nicht in der challenge vertreten??? wäre schade drum.
> 
> gruss manuel.



Nein, wie oben geschrieben, Barntrup ist in diesem Jahr mit keinem Rennen dabei.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## chris2305 (12. März 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Ja leider, aber das ist auch sicher die Reaktion auf die vielen Besserwisser, Rennverhinderer, unflexiblen Genehmigungsbehörden, usw..
> 
> Wer schon einmal ein Rennen organisiert hat, der weiß sicher worüber ich spreche.
> 
> ...



Sorry Uwe, war nicht böse gemeint.... Kommt aber natürlich falsch rüber.

Aber die Vielseitigkeit passt halt nicht mehr

Ich ziehe immernoch den Hut vor den Leuten die etwas für unseren Sport tun. Wer jemals etwas organisiert hat weiß, dass immer Spottes Lohn ist, leider.

Also Entschuldigung dafür!!

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch an einem teilzunehmen, nicht das der Rest auch noch verschwindet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (12. März 2012)

Liebe Challenge4MTB-Teilnehmer(innen),

in der C4MTB wird es in diesem Jahr nunmehr auch ein 6.tes Rennen geben. Der Hochsolling-Marathon in Neuhaus am 01.07.2012 wird in diesem Jahr mit in die Challenge4MTB Wertung aufgenommen. 

Für die C4MTB-Fahrer erfolgt die Wertung auf der mittleren Distanz.

Nähere Infos aus Neuhaus und vom Radsport Hochsolling folgen in Kürze.

Viele Grüße Uwe Rotermund


----------



## {Sagittarius} (15. April 2012)

Hallo Biker,

Anmeldung "Race to Sky" ist online.

Infos zum Rennen: hier (Forum)

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht das mit dem Rennen in Kollerbeck aus? Da finde ich keine Anmeldung!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2012)

meldung vor ort.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Mai 2012)

Ah okay, also keine Nachmeldegebühr oder sowas. Also nur Lizenz und das Startgeld mitnehmen. Wann starten die Herren?


----------



## {Sagittarius} (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Voranmeldung für Kollerbeck ist auch möglich und Sinnvoll.
Einfach eine Mail mit
- Name
- Vorname
- Verein/Ort
- Geburtsjahr
 an die Email von Konrad Krüger

Webseite:
http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/index.php?sid=5&content=3&nav=0&msgid=904

Details zum Rennen und Startzeiten, Kontoverbindung:
http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/content/File/radsport/ausschreibung/Ausschreibung_MTB_2012.pdf

Die Infos sind heute überarbeitet worden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich grade habe einen möglichen fehler bzgl. der wertung der einzelnen rennen gefunden:

*auf der c4mtb seite ist folgende klasseneinteilung aufgeführt:*
Klasse Jahrgang
U13 2000 und jünger
U15 1998 - 1999
U17 1996 - 1997
Junioren/innen (U19) 1994 - 1995
Herren/Damen 1983 - 1993
Masters 1972 - 1982
Senioren/innen I 1962 - 1971
Senioren/innen II 1961 und älter

*beim xc-rennen in kollerbeck am 26.05.12 gibt es folgende klassen:*
...
männer hauptklasse (herren) 19-29 jahre (6 runden)
master 30-40 jahre (5 runden)
senioren 41 und älter (5 runden)

*beispiel:*
heinz, geboren am 14.08.1982
er müsste laut c4mtb regelwerk in der masterklasse starten.
in kollerbeck fährt er aber in der herrenklasse, da er ja noch 29 jahre alt ist. 


bitte das mal prüfen und bei allen wettbewerben nur nach jahrgängen differenzieren.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wer 1982 geboren ist, wird ja in diesem Jahr noch 30 und startet in Kollerbeck damit dann auch in der Masterklasse.

Das muss so gemacht werden, da sonst ja mitten in der Serie ein Klassenwechsel vorkommen könnte.

Das mit der Altersangabe in Kollerbeck ist somit nicht so ganz eindeutig. 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2012)

Ich erinnere mich an das entsprechende Rennen in Kollerbeck 2009 (glaube ich):

Nach der ersten Runde der Hauptklasse wurde der Führende unterrichtet, dass er in der falschen Klasse am Start sei. Er ist das Rennen trotzdem zu Ende gefahren, wurde danach folgerichtig disqualifiziert.
Ebenso folgerichtig ist er dann auch beim "richtigen" Masters Rennen gestartet und hat auch das gewonnen 

Was lernen wir daraus: Ausgiebiges Aufwärmen vor dem Rennen hilft!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2012)

war das nicht daniel dorsic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (22. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts denn in Kollerbeck mit den Höhenmetern pro Runde aus?


----------



## Data_75 (28. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> [...]
> Nach der ersten Runde der Hauptklasse wurde der Führende unterrichtet,[...]



In Kollerbeck wird doch sogar jeder Starter namentlich aufgerufen (zumindest war das in den letzten drei Jahren so). Da sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren.

@TIGERBEAT: Ich hatte nach fünf Runden ca. 470hm auf dem Tacho, somit müßten es knapp 100hm  pro Runde sein. Aber die Antwort kommt bestimmt zu spät. Das Rennen ist ja nun schon gelaufen.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (28. Mai 2012)

So ungefähr war mein Gefühl nach dem Rennen auch. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2012)

wie lange hast du für die 5 runden gebraucht?


----------



## Vokkar (28. Mai 2012)

Data_75 schrieb:


> In Kollerbeck wird doch sogar jeder Starter namentlich aufgerufen (zumindest war das in den letzten drei Jahren so). Da sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren.



Die ein oder andere Ungereimtheit scheint es in Kollerbeck aber dennoch zu geben. Ich war kurz nach dem Rennen auf Platz 4, anschließend auf der ausgedruckten Liste auf Platz 5 und nun in der Pdf-datei auf der Kollerbecker-Seite isses wieder der 4. und A. Wolff der als 3. aufm Treppchen stand ist wieder im Nirvana verschwunden?!

Da lob ich mir Sportident, aber zum Ausgleich dafür sind 10 auch unschlagbar.

Aber sonst: Schönes Rennen, auch wenn ne knappe Stunde an der Kotzgrenze nich so meins is.

Grüße
V


----------



## Ingo24 (28. Mai 2012)

War doch ein super Rennen,kurz und schnell.Es muss nicht immer Marathon oder Technisch sein.Ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (28. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wie lange hast du für die 5 runden gebraucht?




Ich meine es müsste 1:00:21 gewesen sein.


----------



## Data_75 (29. Mai 2012)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere Ungereimtheit scheint es in Kollerbeck aber dennoch zu geben.[...]
> V



Die Klasse HK (Herren) gibt es zweimal in dem PDF, einmal auf Seite 6 und nochmal auf Seite 7  Darüber hinaus sind die Senioren 1 sind nicht korrekt aufsteigend nach Zeit sortiert.
Die Liste hing auch zunächst direkt nach dem Rennen vor Ort falsch aus, bevor sie getauscht wurde. Aber das PDF scheint wieder falsch zu sein.


----------



## Peter88 (29. Mai 2012)

Ingo24 schrieb:


> War doch ein super Rennen,kurz und schnell.Es muss nicht immer Marathon oder Technisch sein.Ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung.


Genau! 
einzig das Finisher t-Shirt und die von den beiden blondierten überreichte Veltinsbrause haben gefehlt!!

Zurück zu den Wurzeln


Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2012)

am 01.07.12 ist ja der allersheimer mtb-cup.

die mittelstrecke gehört mit zur c4mtb wertung.

wäre es möglich langstrecke zu fahren und anhand der durchfahrtszeit nach einer runde für die challenge gewertet zu werden? 
die zeit wird ja eh genommen.


----------



## uwero (12. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> am 01.07.12 ist ja der allersheimer mtb-cup.
> 
> die mittelstrecke gehört mit zur c4mtb wertung.
> 
> ...




Ich wäre nicht dafür, das gibt sonst ein Wertungschaos, aber ich habe das ja nicht alleine zu entscheiden, Gruss Uwe


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (12. Juni 2012)

Da muss ich Uwe Recht geben, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das es dann nur Chaos gibt!
Gruß
der andere Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juni 2012)

warum chaos?
die ergebnisse und rundenzeiten gibts in einer excel tabelle, kurz sortieren, gucken wer challenge fährt und fertig.


----------



## ThomBike (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

in der Ausschreibung zum Neuhaus Marathon fehlt die Angabe der gewertenden Strecken für die Challenge (Danke Uwe).

Daher hier die gewerteten Strecken für die Rennserie der Altersklassen:

U13-U17  25km
alle anderen 53km

Das wird auf der Veranstalterseite noch angepasst (hoffe ich!)

Ich hoffe ihr seid am 1. Juli alle in Neuhaus.

http://www.radsport-hochsolling.de/data/email/MBCup2012innenNeu.pdf

Gruß

Thomas Kipker


----------



## uwero (23. Juni 2012)

Klasse Thomas, jetzt wissen alle Bescheid  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (30. Juni 2012)

Morgen geht es weiter..
Das wird ein Fest für die Schenkel


----------



## fossibaer (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute die 25 km Strecke abgefahren,super Zustand,kaum Matsch,wenns nicht noch die Nacht durchregnet würde ich sagen Race-King Wetter.


----------



## neubicolt (2. Juli 2012)

Kurzer Aufruf:

Mir ist gestern beim Rennen in Neuhaus zwischen Kilometer 5-6, in der Abbiegung zum zweiten Trail, mein Sigma Rox 9.0 verloren gegangen. Müsste 5-10m vor der Kurve links im Gebüsch gelandet sein. Ich konnt ihn so schnell nicht finden. Ggf. hat ihn ja jemand entdeckt? Wäre schade drum :-(

Ansonsten spaßiges high speed Rennen bei bestem Wetter...

Gruß Christian


----------



## ThomBike (5. Juli 2012)

Fotos vom 14. Allersheimer Mountainbike Marathon sind hier verlinkt...

http://www.radsport-hochsolling.de/aktionen/bilder2012.html

Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand wiederfinden.


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juli 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es weiter..
> Das wird ein Fest für die Schenkel



lief doch super für dich!


----------



## .Torben.H. (6. Juli 2012)

14. Allersheimer Mountainbike Marathon

https://picasaweb.google.com/112959178599529478079/AllersheimerMTBCup2012?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (14. August 2012)

Hallo Leute, am Sonntag gibt's Top Wetter, Sonne satt bis 35°C! Das heißt kein 3 Std. Rennen im Regen! Also auf nach Detmold und ein wenig um das Freilichtmuseum fahren!!

Gruß
-Uwe-


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. August 2012)

Dabei 

Noch irgendwer hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## {Sagittarius} (9. September 2012)

Hallo MTBler,

die Anmeldung für das Sprintrennen, dem 6ten Renner der Challenge4MTB, ist online.

Webseite: hier
Anmeldung: hier

Bitte weitersagen.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## TIGERBEAT (10. September 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mailaen (30. September 2012)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand nähere Informationen zur Strecke in Höxter geben. Bislang weiß ich nur das diese 2,5km lang ist und an der Weser entlang verläuft.
Das bedeutet ich kann auch meinen Renner einpacken 

Spaß beiseite, wird es auf der Strecke Rampen und Kicker geben wir man das vom Altstadtrennen her kennt?


----------



## uwero (30. September 2012)

Folgende Streckendetails: nach dem Start geht es ca. 1,5 km auf Asphalt, bis zum WoMo-Stellplatz in Höxter. Zurück geht es abwechselnd auf befestigten Wegen und durch die Weserwiesen.

Wir empfehlen mit dem MTB zu fahren, Wettkampf-Crossräder werden nicht zugelassen und einen Renner würdet Ihr zerlegen.

Bis Mittwoch, Gruss Uwe


----------



## {Sagittarius} (30. September 2012)

Hallo,

es ist ein MTB Rennen und deshalb musst du mit deinem MTB antreten. Ob 26â oder 29â ist dir Ã¼berlassen, Bereifung MTB Ã¼blich (auch FuriousFred). Ob du damit in den feuchten Uferwiesen klar kommst musst du schauen.

Also lasst euch Ã¼berraschen.

Und bitte, jetzt nicht die Frage nach eBike's stellen.
 
GruÃ Norbert


----------



## wolfk (1. Oktober 2012)

{Sagittarius} schrieb:


> Und bitte, jetzt nicht die Frage nach eBike's stellen.



Soll das bedeuten, das ich mit meinem "MTB"





teilnehmen darf?

Nach der Ausschreibung eigentlich ja!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2012)

natürlich nicht!


----------



## wolfk (1. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> natürlich nicht!



Schade - in meiner Altersklasse wäre ich der 4. Starter gewesen.

So sind die Podestplätze ja schon vor dem Start vergeben!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2012)

siegchancen hättest du mit dem dingen eh nicht. ist doch auf 25 km/h begrenzt, oder?


----------



## wolfk (1. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> siegchancen hättest du mit dem dingen eh nicht. ist doch auf 25 km/h begrenzt, oder?


Ja, Unterstützung bis ca. 25 km/h, falls ich "mit" fahre.
Wer redet denn von Sieg - Teilnahme ist alles.


----------



## uwero (1. Oktober 2012)

Mich würde es ja wirklich interessieren, ob das eBike schneller ist??? Meine Vermutung: auf der Geraden mit Asphalt: nein, im Gelände: ja

Wenn Du das Ding mitbringst darfst Du 4x starten (davon 2x eBike außerhalb der Wertung), 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (1. Oktober 2012)

uwero schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja wirklich interessieren, ob das eBike schneller ist??? Meine Vermutung: auf der Geraden mit Asphalt: nein, im Gelände: ja



Genau das interessiert mich auch - Bike wiegt rd. 21 kg und hat nur 10 Gänge - ich vermute auf Asphalt und im Gelände hätte ich gegen Routiniers keine Chance - Fahrtechnik ist nicht meine Stärke.



uwero schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Ding mitbringst darfst Du 4x starten (davon 2x eBike außerhalb der Wertung),
> 
> Gruß Uwe


2 Starts außerhalb der Wertung hätten mir gereicht.
Ich hätte mich sowieso selbst aus der Wertung genommen, falls ich hätte starten dürfen.


----------



## uwero (1. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem - wir lassen Dich außerhalb der Wertung in 2 Durchgängen starten.

Das Thema interessiert jeden, daher agieren wir dann mal "außerhalb" der Auschreibung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (2. Oktober 2012)

Letzte Meldung zum MTB-Sprintrennen in Höxter: die Strecke steht und wir freuen uns morgen auf spannende Rennen, erster Start um 11.00h! Zur Info für die Fahrer: auch an der Weser gibt es Berge ;-) Ich garantiere Euch, dass Ihr im Ziel ziemlich platt seid!

Nachmeldungen sind bis morgen ca. 10.00h noch möglich.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ingo24 (4. Oktober 2012)

Super Rennen,tolle Organisation ein würdiger Abschluß der Challenge.


----------



## uwero (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke für Dein Lob, das gebe ich gerne weiter!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand das Rennen auch gut. Leider war mein erster Durchgang nicht gut und im zweiten ist mir dann eine Speiche gerissen 

Trotzdem hats Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FX14 (4. Oktober 2012)

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die gesamte Challenge 2012

Lob an die, die jedes Jahr alles für diese Challenge geben... ohne EUCH gäbe es die Challenge nicht! Danke Danke Danke


Das Rennen in Höxter war wirklich noch einmal ein kleines Schmankerl ... vorallem wenn man eigentlich nicht starten wollte, so konnte man vor Ort doch nicht mehr NEIN sagen ... wann gibt es die Ergebnisse Online zu sehen?

http://www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## Data_75 (6. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir ein liches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren der Challenge. 

Das Sprintrennen hat mir sehr gefallen, frei nach dem Motto: Wer im Ziel noch 5m fahren kann, hat etwas falsch gemacht 
Ich war gleich erleichtert als ich gesehen habe, dass einzeln gestartet wird. Alles andere hätte nur Frust gegeben.

Die Ergebnisliste habe ich heute auf der Vereinsseite gefunden.


----------

